
Eric Schmidt thought 'Don't Be Evil' was 'the stupidest rule ever' (2013) - whizzkid
https://www.theverge.com/2013/5/13/4326424/eric-schmidt-once-thought-dont-be-evil-was-stupidest-rule-ever
======
projectileboy
It was brilliant play. In the beginning we believed in Google, so we (myself
included) were all ready and willing to let them store our email, photos,
documents, and anything else. They were here to index the world's knowledge!
It wasn't even about the money! And now, I doubt most of us (at least, those
of us who like to believe that we have any moral compass at all) only still
have data on Google through inertia. Their ethical track record at this point
is not encouraging.

~~~
sametmax
It made google honestly.

Morality and justice are a pretty important topic among geeks, and geeks were
the best salesmen of Google at the begining.

We needed it. Internet was going to be this incredible place were we would all
share and learn, create communities and make people closer to each others.
Money people didn't understand it, technical person did, so we though we found
a place were finally, we could create such a thing.

Of course, it was bs.

------
daniel-cussen
> "Now, when I showed up, I thought this was the stupidest rule ever, because
> there's no book about evil except maybe, you know, the Bible or something."
> In the end, though, he believes it has worked, by giving employees a way to
> point out things they find unethical.

Worth pointing out rules are made, usually on two premises: should we and
could we. Should we: is it morally sound? Could we: good intentions and
morality notwithstanding, can it be enacted workably, to achieve intended
effects and create little or no unintended effects?

------
ddmma
So this ‘stupid rule’ was referring more on Microsoft hate that was crafted
and promoted in order to get developers into Google stacks. After many
startups (android, youtube,chrome,gmail etc) acquisitions, that were popular
into people ‘search results’, they reunite their privacy terms and stalk
everyone life’s therefore becoming top evil corp. enjoy!

------
gaspoweredcat
obviously, its a rather abstract concept thats very subjective at best, i dont
suppose Hitler saw himself as evil

